# Finish this sentence: I smiled today when......



## wasabi

our boys won US Champs of Little League.


----------



## KAYLINDA

When our 4 p.m. reservation for 10 people turned into 32!


----------



## corazon

when I saw my son after a long days work.


----------



## texasgirl

When my 120 lb dog sneaked up between my husband and me and stole our pillows.


----------



## middie

when a friend called me at work yesterday


----------



## pdswife

When I got an email from my neighbor telling me
she bought a horse!!  I'll have someone to feed carrots too!!


----------



## mudbug

when the sun came out after being cloudy for three days


----------



## kadesma

When my sick little grandson didn't want to get off my lap to go home. And as I watched the other two have dinner and play.
kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

When Kadesma gave me sugar cookies with frosting on them for my birthday!  .......


----------



## wannabake

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## mrsmac

when my new mattress arrived!!!!!!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

when I read my pm's.....


----------



## Barbara L

wannabake said:
			
		

> HAPPY BIRTHDAY


Don't listen to him wannabake!  His birthday isn't until September 28th.  He's just trying to milk it for all it's worth!    

 Barbara


----------



## SizzlininIN

my DH text messaged me and said he loved me more than the moon and stars.  Thats my line but oh well he can use it whenever he wants. And the best thing is he was at work and didn't know I was feeling blue.......just got done mowing mom and dads yard and was missing them.......so it came at a time when I needed it and made me smile.


----------



## Maidrite

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> my DH text messaged me and said he loved me more than the moon and stars. Thats my line but oh well he can use it whenever he wants. And the best thing is he was at work and didn't know I was feeling blue.......just got done mowing mom and dads yard and was missing them.......so it came at a time when I needed it and made me smile.


 


..........I read this !... And Maidrite put his pants on upside down !


----------



## tancowgirl2000

when I seen someone sleeping.....


----------



## MJ

When I talked to Tanis.


----------



## KAYLINDA

When 9 p.m. came and we locked the doors for two days...


----------



## tancowgirl2000

when i read MJ's post.......


----------



## Maidrite

When I read the Washington Post!

Sorry Guys I had to!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

OMGawd.....too funny Maidrite


----------



## wannabake

Oh I see, it must have been a hint to kadesma then. Guess somebody wants some cookies for their b-day. Good luck Maidrite.


----------



## mrsmac

I smiled when i found out the team my boy's touch team were supposed to play next in a knockout comp. have forfeited!!!!! We are through to round 3!!! My team will be so excited tomorrow when I tell them.


----------



## kadesma

I smiled reading through these posts and saw the little tiny hint from MAIDRITE, with a birthday suggestion.  

kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

Sometimes Kadesma a MAIDRITE HAS GOT TO DO WHAT A MAIRITE HAS TO DO !  


I always smile when I come to this site!


----------



## pdswife

When Paul asked me
if I wanted to go to Starbucks for the
second day in a row!!!


----------



## htc

When I looked at pictures of my pugs sleeping.


----------



## kleenex

I FARTED!!!!!!!


----------



## wasabi

kleenex said:
			
		

> I FARTED!!!!!!!







I not only smiled....I laughed out loud.


----------



## Maidrite

Haven't You Seen that New Commercial, Don't Pass Gas, Its Deadly ! AS SOON AS I READ ALL THESE POSTS !


----------



## SierraCook

when I got to go home and sleep in my own bed for the first time in almost a week!!


----------



## Maidrite

ABOUT A POST I made a little while ago.


----------



## pdswife

Paul just showed me some pretty cute photos that made me smile!


----------



## kadesma

I smiled when I finally got here today and started reading posts..it's been a long week so far. Little Ethan started feeling bad on friday and by monday he was burning up with fever, doctor said virus so we had to deal with it I spent most of monday holding him, only putting him down when he slept or to feed Carson, Cade helped when he got home from school. Today the fever broke, but i'ts been hard . The poor little guy had to go have blood drawn today and my little guy who eats anything I fix and smacks his lips finally felt like eting..We got him a jamba juice and he just loved it. I could have cried just to see him drink it up. but instead I smiled  So coming here made the day a little brighter...
kadesma


----------



## Dove

When I saw the look on DH's face when he found out the Dr. didn't find cancer...


----------



## Andy M.

When I read Dove's post!


----------



## pdswife

Dove said:
			
		

> When I saw the look on DH's face when he found out the Dr. didn't find cancer...



Yep, that's pretty great news!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I smiled...ok LOL when my ex from 7yrs ago suggested that I rent the place RIGHT next door to his!!  AHHHH!!!


----------



## pdswife

lol tan


I smiled today 
when Melly my favorite chicken 
gave me another egg!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

that made me smile PDS...you name your chickens?


----------



## pdswife

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> that made me smile PDS...you name your chickens?



oh yeah!
The blonde one is Melly ( Greek for honey)
The black one is Mavre ( Greek for black)
The small red on is Kota ( Greek for chicken)
and the big red one is Cleo ( because she had black "eyeliner" just like Cleopatra)

I even name the bunnies and bobcats that run through our yard.  I'm a little silly!


----------



## kadesma

Mom, had a pretty good day today, remembering and not repeating everything..That made me smile. Seeing the boys after workk, that made me smile and Pds chicken names made me GRIN 

kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

When MJ sent me a movie


----------



## pdswife

I smiled today when Paul said he'd go pick black berries with me.  The cobbler is cooling  in the kitchen.

Kadesma, I'm glad I gave you something to grin about!!


----------



## kadesma

You did Pds...Now could I get a piece of that cobbler for some homemade vanilla ice cream?

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Sure!  By the time you get here it'll be cool enough to munch on!   We'll wait for you to arrive!!


----------



## kadesma

I'm out the door, ice cream in hand 

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Well hurry hurry!  Vanilla ice cream is my favorite food in the world!  : )


----------



## tancowgirl2000

you two made me smile!


----------



## pdswife

Making people smile 
makes me smile.


----------



## kadesma

Just watching a hummer come drink out of the hose I was holding to water plants. That made me smile. And several special people on this board...they know who they are made me smile 

kadesma


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I made it a point of not smiling. Women like a bad butt.   Grrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!


----------



## KAYLINDA

I smiled today when I heard the last of the people were taken out of the Super Dome.


----------



## Maidrite

Because its great to be here with you all!


----------



## SierraCook

Because my dog came up and gave me a slurp on the face.


----------



## kadesma

because although it's been a long busy day, it's been a good one and I got to spend a lot of time here, playing games 

kadesma


----------



## wasabi

Because tomorrow I will eat crab legs till I burst.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

when I realized that giving blood wont be as bad as I really think it will be.....


----------



## pdswife

When tasted coffee this morning!  First time in 5 days!  Oh boy did I miss it!

and when my kitty decided that she had to sit on my lap for some extra loving
this morning!


----------



## KAYLINDA

When my mom called me first thing this morning to ask ME a question.


----------



## kadesma

when I read Pds nuns joke

  
kadesma


----------



## pdswife

when I saw that I'd made kadesma smile with my nun joke.


----------



## SierraCook

When I got all my paperwork done today. I had a huge list of things to do!! Here is my list


Submit payrolls for 3 personnel
Calculate additional timber volume the thinning contract
Calculate payment for work completed by the contractor of the thinning contract for the month of August.
Update the progress spreadsheet for the thinning contract.
Estimate how much timber will be hauled during the month of September for the timber sale contract.
Email a contract modification and change clause to the contractor of the service contract.
Process two payments of equipment contractors for the Harding Fire.
Attend a District Safety Briefing.
Whew, I wish I could have gone out in the field. Too much paperwork for me today.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

when I got a good morning note from someone special


----------



## pdswife

When Paul called me for the third time on his way to a job interview.   He must really have been missing me.  The company is located less than 15 miles away!!


----------



## KAYLINDA

When my husband installed a TV card in my computer so I can listen to the news while reading this forum!


----------



## pdswife

KAYLINDA said:
			
		

> When my husband installed a TV card in my computer so I can listen to the news while reading this forum!



If I had one of those I'd never ever leave my office.  lol!!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I read my emails


----------



## pdswife

I found the perfect gift for Paul's bday tomorrow!


----------



## wasabi

When I was trying to quess what is Paul's perfect gift.


----------



## pdswife

wasabi said:
			
		

> When I was trying to quess what is Paul's perfect gift.



lol.. it's an old wire egg basket for his chicken eggs.
He saw one at the fair the other day and told me that he'd like one.  I walked in to the antique shop and I found one right off.  It's shaped like a chicken.  Very cute.   I couldn't wait to give it to him so I handed it to him the second I got home.   I'm just not good at waiting.  lol!!  He really liked it!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

You wanred him not too put all his eggs in one basket of course?

Thats so nice!  You made me smile just for your thoughfulness...not too many people would appritiate somethng like that!


----------



## pdswife

Dang!  I forgot to warn him.  I'll have to do that tomorrow when he puts the next egg in.    I have a very special husband.  I was glad to make him happy.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

aww....he should count his lucky stars he has someone as special as you


----------



## pdswife

I tell him that every day Tan!!!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

**smilin all for you**


----------



## wasabi

Hey Paul.........
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Happy Birthday!


----------



## pdswife

I smiled and so did Pauliewog when we saw the birthday greeting.

Thank you Wasabi!!


----------



## Bangbang

when my wife left.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

d'oh!!!  Bang!!!  I smiled at the dancy guy


----------



## mrsmac

I smiled today when my little girl who is just learning to write, wrote " My mum likes to cook and sleep" actually she wrote " my mum liks to cow and slep" but she read it to me!!


----------



## pdswife

"cow and slep.  Two of my favorite things.!!


----------



## texasgirl

So far, I haven't done anything right in dh's mind, so, I haven't smiled yet.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

You should start to smile now.....if nothing else smile cause we love you!

I smiled today when my baby came on line


----------



## pdswife

texasgirl said:
			
		

> So far, I haven't done anything right in dh's mind, so, I haven't smiled yet.



Sorry texas, I have days like that too.  
Ya can smile because we all love you!


----------



## pdswife

I smiled when I read tans cowboy joke.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I smiled again knowing you liked it!!


----------



## pdswife

I smiled again knowing you knew I liked it.   


I smiled again when I had a nice piece of carrot cake for breakfast.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

we are so smiley today!!!


----------



## pdswife

That's a good thing Tanis.   With out smiles... life would suck.

I smiled again when Paul laughed at your cowboy joke.   It's good!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I am so glad I can make someone smlie...."A smile....goes a long long way...A smile goes a long long way.......


----------



## pdswife

It made our day better.

I've enjoyed "playing" with you the last few days tan.  Thanks!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Hey np!!  Its been great fun hasnt it?


----------



## pdswife

Yep, it has!!   Are we the only ones here this morning??  It sure is quiet.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Its VERY quiet...almost eerie....WAKE UP EVERYONE!!!!  there that should do it!


----------



## pdswife

I think I hear them all getting out of bed as I type this.  Boy!  You can sure wake up the world with that voice of yours.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

ahhh I'm so glad you know how to keep em coming!!!  Sure helps!  and if they dont rise, I have a few buckets of ice water here that I can spare


----------



## pdswife

Oh, it's much too cold today for ice water.  Let's just be nice and let them sleep for a few more hours.   I remember back in the good old days... I'd sleep all day.  I wish I could do that now!!!  

Gotta go for awhile.  If I don't get off my fat butt  and get on that bike I'll never fit
in to my swim suit and Mexico is only one month away!!!

talk to ya later.
Trish


----------



## kadesma

boy you two sure are noisy!!!  Can't an ol ma get any rest round here?   Ok, now that my eyes are open, I guess I can at least say morning, afternoon or somthin 
See Tanis and Pds, ya made me smile 
kadesma


----------



## MJ

kadesma said:
			
		

> boy you two sure are noisy!!!


You can say that again. Yap yap yap.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

oh yap yap yap.....it was too quiet...someone had to do something!


----------



## pdswife

OLOLOLOL!!!   Yep but we're happppy today!!


----------



## wasabi

Ok, ok. I'm up already.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

**giggle**  You dont look so good wasabi.....you sure you should be out of bed?


----------



## wasabi

I beg your pardon, this is the best I look all day.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

oh...um..**Tanis turns bright red and RUNS!!!**


----------



## kadesma

good grief, here I am trying to get ready to go to granddaughters 12th. birthday party and I'm so into following pds and tanis, waking up the world, I'm way behind, I look like a mess girls, please, stop stomping around DC your having tooooo much fun and I don't want to go and miss it 
I hope you have on track shoes Tanis, wasabi is on the war path 
kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

um....do horse shoes count???  Im stepping out too......BEFORE I get decked!!  Ill be around later....have a good day


----------



## wasabi

Give granddaughter our Happy Birthday wishes.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Yes I forgot, slap my hand!!  Happy Birthday Granddaughter!!!!

Oh, Im back now, did you notice?


----------



## pdswife

I noticed.. not that I missed you since I was gone too.   How was your nap??

Happy birthday to granddaughter kadesma!!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

ya...nap mmmm  I was going, I shut everything off...turned around and my baby girls sleeping on the couch....I hate sleeping upstairs when shes down so Ill wait till she gets up, then she can come watch me sleep....


----------



## pdswife

You're lucky she sleeps. When mine was little from birth to kindergarten... he'd wake up at six am and still be awake at midnight and then he'd wake up a few times during the night. I used to make him sit on my tummy while I took an afternoon nap. I hate the thought of a tv for a babysitter but those cartoons saved me life. He's 21 now and still needs very little sleep. I often think they gave me the wrong baby at the hospital since I HAVE to have a nap everyday sometimes TWO!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

She doesnt have a nap to often....I will kick myself after for not laying down with her, but its all good!!!  My oldest always had a nap with me!  This one no way....up at the crack of dawn down when I gol.....errr...you'd think it was a long day for her or soemthing........I did smile though when I seen her sleeping they are so PEACEFUL this way!!!


----------



## pdswife

How old are your kids Tan??


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Sierra's 4 and Seth is 7, eight right quick.....man im gettin old or something!  Time sure flies!


----------



## pdswife

cool names!  Yep, times flies. And every year goes quicker and quicker.  Soon you'll be paying for prom dresses and  weddings.  Have fun!!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

shhhhhh!!!!!!  Dont say that too loud, her dad would have a bird!!  hehe


----------



## pdswife

that might be fun to watch.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Oh my would it ever!!!


----------



## texasgirl

You two are something else
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I love this place!!!Now I'm smiling and I love ya'll too!!


----------



## mrsmac

Sound travels slowly to Australia so I just got up! I haven't stopped smiling reading your posts, thanks for the good morning I am ready to face the day!


----------



## pdswife

I"m glad we made your day a little better.
Enjoy the rest of it!!


----------



## wasabi

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> Sierra's 4 and Seth is 7, eight right quick.....man im gettin old or something!  Time sure flies!



Dang! My boy's 37 and my girl is 35. My grandson is 17. I'm going to lay down and die now. I'm as old as the hills.


----------



## mrsmac

You are only as old as you think you are, I know i stopped aging in my 20's!!


----------



## pdswife

Yep.. age is a mater of mind.
If you don't mind it.. it doesn't matter.


I smiled today when the first swallow of coffee made it's
way to my tummy!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I smiled today when I realized my daughter had let me sleep till 930!!! OMG!!  Oh then again when I came here....thanks guys!!


----------



## Dove

When I sat on Paul's end of the new leather Lazy Boy couch that arrived Friday and enjoyed my coffee..It has a recliner on each end so when he does get to come home he can put his leg up and maybe it won't hurt as much as it would if he had to put his feet on the floor...now all I have to do is bring him around after he asks what it cost...


----------



## KAYLINDA

when my mother-in-law brought me two more mini bread pans..(8 loaves to a pan)!
I always wanted one of those couches Dove....get the "smelling salts" ready for the hubby!


----------



## hvacwife

*When my husband kissed me as I was walking out the door.*


----------



## tancowgirl2000

when I logged in and read up on everything....thank you everyone!


----------



## beaulana2

When my daughter suprised me ,with a visit from college even tho she only left 15 days ago, but she missed her mom and...........needed laundry done.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

always a reason to go home


----------



## kadesma

I smiled today as I watched the boys eating dinner with us at the table and acting oh so grown up  Then granddaughter called to say how much she loved the new outfit I'd gotten her for her birthday, the kid loves the Gap!! She said to say thank you to Wasabi, Tanis and Pds for the birthday wishes...all of 12 going on 35  And rides a horse like she was born on it's back!!

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

I smiled when we got home from our hike.  HOME is my favorite place.


----------



## Maidrite

When I read our story in New Game. You all are so Funny!


----------



## pdswife

when Paul left for another job interview.  
I don't like it when he leaves but, we need a job!!!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

when pds came online...I had some one to play with!!


----------



## pdswife

when I read tans last post!  Thank you.  These last few days have been fun.

I have to go get some house work done now.. all our hiking gear is sitting in the hallway and there's dishes and clothes to wash and all the ironing.... Mondays are my "clean house" day.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Well you know, you can always come and do mine as well!! hehe


----------



## pdswife

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> Well you know, you can always come and do mine as well!! hehe



I would if I could!

I'll be back soon!  Keep warm!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

thanks Ill certainly try....a hot bath never seemed like a better idea...


----------



## kadesma

I smiled today as I read the posts and relaxed after a long day...I'm sure glad I can come here to put my feet up 

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

When the show "Most outrageous t.v......something" came on!! It's crazy!!!


----------



## pdswife

I smiled when Paul's interview went really well today!!!!  I think they'll make him an offer.  He has another phone interview tonight and another one tomorrow at Microsoft.  The job market is starting to look up!  Boy will I miss having him at home all day everyday...but hey, it means I can take longer nap every afternoon.


----------



## mrsmac

I always smile when I log onto DC. You guys are so lovely(and funny and crazy!)


----------



## pdswife

LOL!!  I'm the crazy one!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Yeah^^^^^ she's the crazy one....**Tanis twiddles fingers**

Its a smiley type of day!!!


----------



## pdswife

I smiled today when Paul IRONED his own shirt!!!  He said that he didn't think it was fair  that I always had to do everything around the house!!  What a wonderful hubby I have.

Hey Tan is it warmer today?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I smiled with your concern...thank you...oh and can I borrow your hubby once in a while?


it was for a bit.....he "replaced" the furnace motor last night....guess what....it doesnt work no more!!!  Yep its chilly...the sun shines though today so with the blinds open it warms it up a bit.....


----------



## pdswife

Sounds like you should go out and sit in a spot of sunshine.  Have a great day!!!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

if i sit in a spot of sunshine then the cold breeze will get me and ill be froze all over again!


----------



## pdswife

lol.. well in that case.. another HOT bath is called for.  Don't forget the bubbles.


----------



## SizzlininIN

When I picked up my youngest son from school today (kindergarten) and he said, "I missed you"!


----------



## pdswife

That is nice Sizz!  I'm glad he touched your heart today!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

awww......how sweet


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I certainly smiled today when I found someone was ok...AND when I reread "Project Earth".....


----------



## pdswife

I smiled today when we had soft boiled eggs today that OUR chickens laid!


----------



## Barbara L

How neat pdswife!  I have always wanted chickens.

I smiled, no I *BEAMED!! *when I found out our 7-year-old grandson, who started 2nd grade last week, is reading Charlie and the Chocolate Factory *fluently*.  Yay!  He is reading at a higher reading level than most of the 4th graders in my class.  I am so proud of him!!!
 Barbara

P.S. I'm sorry!  I'm a grandma--I have to brag!  It's the law!


----------



## Bangbang

Barbara L said:
			
		

> How neat pdswife! I have always wanted chickens.
> 
> I smiled, no I *BEAMED!! *when I found out our 7-year-old grandson, who started 2nd grade last week, is reading Charlie and the Chocolate Factory *fluently*. Yay! He is reading at a higher reading level than most of the 4th graders in my class. I am so proud of him!!!
> Barbara
> 
> P.S. I'm sorry! I'm a grandma--I have to brag! It's the law!


 
I know what you mean. I am a grandpa to 4 grandkids. I talk about them alot.


----------



## kadesma

Bangbang said:
			
		

> I know what you mean. I am a grandpa to 4 grandkids. I talk about them alot.


Me too Barbara and Bang, that's what grams and gramps do  

kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I smiled knowing I hopefully get to be a granma one day.....oh...um....lol...


----------



## pdswife

I smiled  cuz, I'm not a gramma yet.  David's (21) much too young to be a daddy.
Someday though I'll be bragging right along side of you!!


----------



## luvs

kadesma said:
			
		

> Me too Barbara and Bang, that's what grams and gramps do
> 
> kadesma


 
Grandparents love thier kiddos.... i remember my Grandpa put his hat on my head not so very long ago and was like, ' she's the CUTEST little (the s-word)' and he just shook his head and laughed this big 'ol Grandpap laugh.


----------



## mrsmac

I smiled when I raed all your grandparent posts and remembered how much my mum loved being a grandma, she said it was the most amazing love she had ever felt.


----------



## pdswife

after that first taste of my
morning coffee.  I'm trying to cut back on it and it's
the first cup I've had in 5-6 days.


----------



## tweedee

when i looked out my kitchen window this morning and saw a beautiful, bright red cardinal sitting in the cedar tree in our backyard.


----------



## kadesma

I smiled this noontime as I saw my daughter give a smile over the cute baby clothes her sister and I gave her after everyone left Cades birthday party.  
Yesterday she had a sonnagram(sp) and we were told the baby is to be a little girl..., but, that she needs to have a follow up soon as there is a small cyst on the baby's brain..This of course sent her sister out of the room in tears, had her shaking and ready to cry, me I just stood there and held her like I use to when she was little..It just felt like someone had kicked all of us...We all had supper together and had a family prayer, then went home and all had a good cry. Today, her sister and I went and got baby things and put a note in there for her and the baby...The note and the little pink outfits, brought that smile to her face and to mine just looking at her. We three know, that what is to be will be and we will take what comes and deal with it together...We have love, what more could there be...?
kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Your daughter is so lucky to have you.  
You have a great family!!  I'm praying that every
thing turns out wonderfully for you.


----------



## pdswife

Yesterday was a day full of smiles.

I smiled when Paul got a job!
I smiled when I got the car washed and the grass mowed!
I smiled when my neighbor brought me THREE new Neil Diamond CDs,  "just cuz"
I smiled when Paul let lily sleep with us all night!


----------



## urmaniac13

I smiled when I saw the post by Trish about Paul!!


----------



## kadesma

pdswife said:
			
		

> Your daughter is so lucky to have you.
> You have a great family!! I'm praying that every
> thing turns out wonderfully for you.


Thanks Pds, we are waiting for the second sonnagram to be done. My little girl seems to be holding up pretty well..She is a very strong person, but I know she is agonizing over this...But, I also know, she will deal with what ever happens as will I.  Thank you for your prayers, we will gather them in and hold them close.
kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I was smiling at all the posts, then I had tears, but then I realized that you know....babies are SO strong and with a family that it has hteres more reason to smile!!!  You have my thoughts!

Im gonna go smile at my beer  now...lol


----------



## kadesma

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> I was smiling at all the posts, then I had tears, but then I realized that you know....babies are SO strong and with a family that it has hteres more reason to smile!!! You have my thoughts!
> 
> Im gonna go smile at my beer now...lol


Thanks Tanis, you brought a smile to my face as you always do... 
kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

Both my DH and I fell asleep early last night and awoke in the middle of the night. Instead of trying to get a couple more hours of zzz's we spent it cuddling, talking, sharing a lot of laughs and having a breakfast of oven baked fries (we were both crving them). It was one of those special mornings that make the rest of the day wonderful no matter what happens through its course. Now as I work, I smile thinking about what a beautiful morning we had


----------



## tancowgirl2000

aww thats so sweet!  I smiled today realizing that there were TWO "what made you smile" threads!!  Its nice to know that we are all full of smiles for some reason or other!


----------



## pdswife

I agree Tanis.  Life is good, smiling is good.

I smiled today when I got to chat with Tanis for a minute
and I smiled when I found a three dollar coupon for a cooking 
show I'm going today!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

woo hooO!!!  Ive never gone to a cooking show but um....k Im not saying it, Ill get chewed on!!!  hehe....Trish makes me smile!!!


----------



## pdswife

Thank you Tanis!  The smiles run both ways.


----------

